# HP Product Assistant



## luftip45 (May 6, 2008)

I need a big help!!! When I print using HP Officejet L7780 All-in-One printer insert "HP Product Assistant" disc message appear. If I hit cancel the same message appear again followed by "Market Research" disc message. I tried to install those file from the CD came with the printer. No luck... Initially the printer was working properly using wireless connection. One day power went out I guss. Since then the printer was unavailable. I think that I accidentally inserted Windodw Vista's CD instead of XP when I tried to reinstall the printer's software. Both disces are exactry same designe and color!!! Manual shows only two disces one for window os and other for Mac. This might be the problems as well, I guess. Now the printer is connected my wife's computer with USB cable and she can print. However the pop-ups are driving her crazy. Please help me...


----------



## redherring10 (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried all of the suggested remedies (disabling notices within HPPA, unchecking it from MSCONFIG, trying to uninstall HPPA software, etc.), all to no avail. The only thing that worked was uninstalling all the printer software (HP 3210), then re-installing. Upon re-installing, perform the "Custom" install, then uncheck all of the packages except the basic driver package. HPPA appears to be part of the "Basic Services" package in the custom install list (NOT the "Update" option, or the OCR option, etc.). I do not see loss of basic functionality when installing only the basic driver package, the other stuff is crap anyway.


----------

